# Free patterns



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## lisajd (Jul 2, 2011)

That is sad to hear....I still am shocked at how cruel some people can be. I am new to this website and enjoyed looking at your american girl patterns. My 6 yo just got one and wants me to knit all kinds of clothes. I am not very advanced so am trying to find easy patterns to get me going! Thanks for the inspiration. Very cute things you have made!! 
Lisajd


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I will miss your patterns  but I can understand, words do hurt. Have Happy Birthday though.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Sarah KW said:


> I will miss your patterns  but I can understand, words do hurt. Have Happy Birthday though.


Thank you for the Birthday wishes. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## pam henderson (Jun 24, 2011)

that is so sad there seems to be no respect from some people these days love your work happy birthday aussie pam


----------



## knittinggrandma49 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got here, and don't know why anyone would be so mean.


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

I for one am very distressed to know people are unkind to you. Being unkind to others is not what we are about. Please accept my apology for those who cannot show respect to you.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so sorry  I went through and read all 18 pgs. & I worried that things where spinning a bit out of control. I have no idea how you where able to send to that many email addresses.... We have been told how vulnerable we become by listing our email addresses.... but then I thought your PM in- box may explode if everyone asked for the pattern that way...I love your works & all the help, advice & encouragement you have given.... and I hope you stay with us your KP Friends  Chris

and Happy Birthday !! I did not see it listed or would have dropped you a note
:thumbup:


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


I applaud you for taking a stand. Lessons have to be taught to people that were not taught well by their parents. Too many people think they are entitled and that rudeness is a way to intimidate. Hopefully they will learn that you get more with honey than you do with vinegar. You have been so generous and you are the last person to be treated with disrespect.
Bless you Dorothy for your past generosity and your always good humor. Love, Blessings and Happiness for your 71st year.
Ena


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you've been offended and had your feelings hurt. 

This is a forum for sharing a pasttime we all enjoy, while giving praise and encouragement along the way. Talents and topics are so varied that we can certainly pick and choose the posts we look at and respond to. There is no need for harsh words and criticism here.

I for one will miss seeing your beautiful work.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

some people need to get a life they are so cruel sometimes and your patterns are lovely maybe they are just jealous


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I wish you many blessings for the next year!

I will miss seeing your work...you are a very talented lady. I hope you will not think badly of all of us on the forum, because input from someone as talented as you is invaluable...

but I also understand why you feel as you do. I watched the thread as it grew, and grew, and grew...I hope you can soon get to the point that you remember the flattery, and can forget the negative posts...blessings onesoutherngal


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dorothy, I am truly sorry to hear of the bad treatment you received. I noticed at one time that some people were demanding you sent them your patterns and it made me cringe, I cannot imagine how it made your feeel.

You were very kind to send me a copy of one of your patterns in the past and I truly appreciate it. You do such lovely work. I don't know if they are your own designs but there is definately lots of work that goes into them. 

I hope you will not be totally leaving KP -- Maybe check in once in awhile for a little chat and let us know how you are doing.... 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

A very happy birthday Dorothy. You were very kind to send me a copy of your patterns, which are beautiful. I couldn't beieve the amount of people asking for them - thought at the time it was a little overwhelming! There are many here that appreciate your talent & generosity in sharing. Those that don't must be very sad characters and not worth a minute of your time! Hugs


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that people have been less than kind. IFf you are one of them shame on you when someone has offered to do you a favour this is not how you treat them in return. Makes me sad that people can do this.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:twisted: Hi to you Dorothy .you know sweetheart some people in this world are not worth a sip of anything thats good :thumbdown: and as for your lovely knitting pattens,we all just adore them.myselfi don,t think this this person you speak of is worthy of your time and if i were you i wouldn,t let this poor excuse of a nasty knitter get the best of you because your better in every way .  irene


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

I too am sorry that you have been hurt by things people have sad to you and I hope you have a very Happy Birthday


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

if it was knitters from this group i would give their names to the moderaters so they can ban them from the site


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Dear Dorothy, I had not read that thread, I guess, but I want to say that it's a real shame that you were so mistreated.
I'm rather new here and I thought how nice everyone seems to be, except a couple of nasty remarks were made about the way I chose to (deliberately) spell my user name, like I don't know how to spell. It has made me cautious about engaging very much in conversations. 
Some people are so lacking self esteem that they can only feel good by trying to tear others down, and I guess that's just the way the world turns.
I hope you will take heart and still be able to enjoy this site.
I did see a lot of your lovely AG patterns and I hope you will continue to post.
I think that if people cannot be nice they ought to be asked to leave the site.
Do we have any rules about civility for this site?
Anyway, keep your spirits up Dorothy! Your posts are lovely, we all enjoyed them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so sorry that people have been so disrespectful to you I believe in Karma (what comes around goes around). My attitude is to treat people how you would like to be treated, obviously this person doesn't want to be treated with respect and may she never meet a person who wants to be nice to her.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sad and sorry to read about these ungrateful people that spoke to you like they did. You just keep up your good work!!! Shame on them !!!!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, it is very sad to hear you have been treated badly because I was thinking how refreshing it was to hear people being so kind to one another. Sounds as if you had so much demand which shows your work is of great value. Do so hope you feel able to stay on the forum because there is no way you should leave but ignore the rude remarks, real shame.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Dear Dorothy, I too am very sorry to see that you have received insults from people whom you endeavoured to help. I hope you can take to heart the many favourable expressions of concern noted here on KP of late and try not to worry about the insults. May you have a wonderful birthday and many many more. Kind regards, Joy


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Dorothy, I am so sorry. I don't understand why anyone on this forum would be so rude. You spent a lot of time sending out those patterns to all of us and I loved getting them. I have made several of your patterns and they will be donated to a church bazaar. You have such a talent. Happy Birthday and please know how much most of us loved hearing from you.I am going to send you a PM to tell you if ever you are visiting near where I live I would love to meet you. You are special. Sending you many hugs and blessings, Sarah


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Irene, well said.........Sarah


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

dorothy dont give in to the ODD few people out there just think about all the nice girls & boys on the forum most off them are fab people i am sure you are made of better stuff than to give up hugs, loads of love and millions of kisses 
silv xxxxxxxx


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

weel said xx


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

do not let them win , you are etter than them and have a great birthday


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

I too am sorry for the unkind words. Now, I'm not sure if I want to be a part of a group that could be so mean. 
Please accept a Birthday hug from all of the really kind people on this forum, and a special hug from me.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

I remember thinking at the time that the overwhelming response to your generosity to share that pattern may have presented a problem for you. I was one who requested the pattern, but would never have dreamed of badgering you for it when it didn't appear for that reason (not that I'd ever badger anyone for anything). I'm not sure what was said to you by others, but I'd be heartsick if the experience caused you to withdraw from the group. You are one of my favourites on this forum. I always look forward to seeing your next project and hope you continue to bless us with your presence.


----------



## Wiggling (Jan 21, 2011)

I am to very for the rude behavior you have received . Give it to God and continue to have
a great Day.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I am so sorry that you suffered such abuse! Kindness should be appreciated, not vilified! I join the others on KP who send their apologies, as well as birthday wishes! Thank you for your past generosity!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

Glad that you have received so much support from the folks on this forum. In every group there are a few who need to feel superior and they run others down to build themselves up (in their minds). I am only able to do "flat" knitting and admire those who are a lot farther along than I am. I too have been hit in a private message for a joke I made. Prior to that there had been a topic in which the same person was blasting others openly so I just took that private message with a grain of salt and considered the source. I have learned so much here on this site. Most people are here to help and to learn. I had asked for donations of fabric for a project at my church (Dress A Girl Around The World) and received a number of donations from folks on this forum. So, while words can hurt, please know that there a many more who love your generous heart. 

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dorothy,
1ST hope you have a very Happy Birthday.
As to the rudeness and poor treatment you received by some , dont let it ruin your journey...there will always be haters in the world..and the best thing we can do is to not give them the satisfaction.
Have enjoyed seeing your work and hope that you continue to be part of the KP family.


----------



## ozirish (Jul 3, 2011)

hi dorothy ....first time posting...felt the need ....shame on folks who dont appreciate someone sweet like you trying to help them ...just remember dorothy they are the ones with the problem ...not you...you are the type of person this site needs ...not them...take care hun and hope to see you on here often


----------



## Macca (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this site, thou IT REALLY SADDENS me to hear of your being abused -it stinks actually. I just wanted to give you some support and a hug, thanks for your efforts in the past. Regards Robyn Murphy


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Dear Dorothy,

I am of the same age as you and I know as we are getting older what insults can do to us. I do not always read every thing on this site as there is always so much to read but today I read what you said and all the kind responses you got from all the good and decent people on this website.

Please, don't leave nor stop your good work, the good Lord may give that person enough rhumatism that she will no longer be able to knit and even use her computer; oh! dear! I am being just as unkind as she is......... 
Now seriously, you have to admit that that person is definately jealous of you.

At the moment I am wondering if she is laughing at my English?????? BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HER WRITING IN FRENCH HAHAHAHA

I would like to speculate on her reasons for being mean, who knows........ divorce, illness, loss of a cat or dog or simply a totally ruined sweater LOL


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dorothy..there are rude and ignorant people everywhere...for anyone to speak to you disrespectfully is just means spirited.
I have enjoyed your post, pictures and patterns..over the many months...Pity some have to spoil it for all.

Love, Hugs and God Bless for many more birthdays to come,

Camilla


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

lisePB what are you like ha ha you have said what majority of us think,i think she must have dropped a stitch as well as a clanger keep up your sense of humour love silv xxxx


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

oh! yes of course Happy Birthday to all Americans. We had our day on July first Canada Day and this year it was graced with the presence of William and Kate.
today they are in Québec city. Yesterday they were in Montréal and the 2 days before that they were in Ottawa.


----------



## suekadkins (Jan 25, 2011)

Dorothy - I am so sorry this happened. One of the things I enjoy the most about knitting is the friendship you form with other knitters. Knitters should support each other, not tear each other down. Sorry for the rude people you have had to deal with. Don't let a few bad apples spoil your hobby!


----------



## Wiggling (Jan 21, 2011)

Please, if you are having a bad day done invite others to the party . We want this positive and informative group to remain on this track.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Sorry to hear that Dorothy. I will be up in your neck of the woods on the 17 for the Charlie's Centennial picnic. Drop by if you can - there will be signs posted re: location.

Linda


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Wiggling said:


> Please, if you are having a bad day done invite others to the party . We want this positive and informative group to remain on this track.


Hey, its okay for people to vent a little here. Dorothy was just being honest and telling us of her experience.

Linda


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

How rude can some people be. That is just mean. You offer help or something free & people come back rude? Guess some people were never tought, how sad. Maybe those people ought to be kicked out of this forum. Just remember who & don't share with them again.
Happy birthday this month, I have one coming this week, but you are older & wiser, I'll be 61.


----------



## Wiggling (Jan 21, 2011)

We want to stay positive,now.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dorothy I have only been a member for about a month. I am saddened that anyone would be unkind to you. There are some rotten apples in every group and it seems you were a victim of them. Please don't let it upset you. The rest of us are nice, kind people. At 71 you certainly didn't need this hassle. Keep knitting and enjoy being part of the group because we love you. Pam


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

If you ever decide that you would like to offer them again, I will offer you...free of charge...a place to put them online on one of my domains so that they can be downloaded and not have to be sent to everybody.


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

dear dorothy---happy birthday!!!

I am one of the ladies that requested a copy of your last project---you are an inspiration to me---I aspire to meet your high standard of your craft---you are such a beautiful knitter--I thought knitting was a dying craft until I joined this site---sorry about any mean spirited commments sent to you by jealous would be knitters of your high caliber----the members that will miss you far out number the few small minded members that will prey on a new target-----hope you change your mind---love and peace


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dorothy--really surprised at hearing of rude behavior on this group. Most people comment about the good naturedness and generosity and support given. So, please keep this in perspective and know that there are people who are so filled with self-entitlement and have no respect for the boundaries of others. Don't know if there were several people like this, or only 1. But I read the other day that there are thousands of people signed onto this site and many others who just tune in to read periodically. We have no idea who most people really are since we all tend to work with anonymous monikers, and often anonymous locations. I would suggest that you inform the moderator, who should know of inappropriate behavior, and then ignore those people.

What I did when some people asked for a pattern of mine, was to post it on this forum. It relieved me of having to send it out to lots of people separately--something I am not good at doing.

Happy B'day, enjoy the weekend, have peace.


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

Dorothy-- Happy Birthday!! 71 is a very nice number!! I have not read the responses people sent you in the thread before, only this one. I am so sorry that some people responded to you negatively when you were kind enough to spend a HUGE of time sending out your GIFTS to us. I want to say thank you for all the time you put into your creations and for being so generous as to share the patterns. 
I know I anxiously waited to hear from you so I could get my pattern, but I also realized that you have a life and that you were busy creating more beautiful things so that you couldn't drop your life every five minutes to send each individual request. I figured that when you got time, you would send out a group of them together. Sometimes people forget that others are not here to serve them.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy. I will be 67 in a few months and mostly lurk because I still work part time and have 5 dogs, a cat, a chicken and a lot of mowing this time of year . It is incrediby kind of you and others to share patterns and whoever was unkind should be ashamed of themselves. Also, nitchik...I think your handle is very creative and again whoever decided to criticize you should be ashamed of themselves. For the most part, the people in this forum are delightful, caring and sharing souls, but honestly, I am hesitant to post at times after reading some comments. Please don't let a rude person(s) deter either of you. We need more kind, caring souls to set an example for everyone. A big thank you to all the nice people who participate in this forum. Mary


----------



## Rosa1 (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy ,
I am new to this site and find everyone very helpful, I am sorry that some people have no manners,and don't know how to behave properly .
I was brought up to show respect "especially" our elders ,and treat everyone how we like to be treated !!
I thank my parents everyday for that !
I hope you will still post your beautiful work !!!!
Take care , Blessing to you too . Rosa.
XXOO
Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## shirleycurly60 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awfully sorry this has happened to you, you seem to be a lovely lady. Happy Birthday.


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't talk on this forum, but today I can't shut up!!

DOrothy, please feel the sorrow from those who have become friends to you. 
Please do not be discouraged about sharing with your friends-- I don't mean patterns-- if you don't want to do that anymore, it's your choice. But please don't give up the joy you felt when you shared your creations. I know I always look forward to seeing pictures of your finished projects. If you can't feel comfortable sending to everyone, please, for your continued joy, choose a few trusted friends from here and sent to them. I think you will get much joy from the sharing. Keep Creating--it's wonderful!!


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Dorothy - I can not believe that people have been rude to you!!!! Totally unexcusable when you have been so generous with your time and efforts to say nothing of not treating people with dignity and respect!
Maybe those that have been rude to you should just stay away from this site - if they have nothing better to do than be rude, take it someplace else! 
There .... I'll get off my soapbox and say, thank you, thank you for all your generosity and caring words! And....happy birthday to a very precious person!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's hard for kind people to understand others who can be so mean and cruel. Especially to someone who has taken the time to do something for them.
Dorothy, please don't stop posting pictures of your beautiful work. And those who want the patterns can just guess at how they were done.
Hugs for your birthday....
JuneK


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

There are people in the world unhappy with themselves and can't stand to think others are blessed with love. Just know you are loved. God Bless you.


----------



## Carolyn Bradley (May 9, 2011)

I am so sorry about how you were treated on this site. Some people don't think about the fact that the whole world doesn't revolve around them. They can be so cruel and hateful. You are to nice a person to have to be treated as such. I keep a list of ones that do that on other sites and make sure that I don't send anything to them and block them, if possible. Life is too short to have to put up with them. My kids always said that I was getting my brownie points for the day when I would open up a door for someone. They were younger then, now they do it and I ask them how does that make you feel? Some day you will need that help and someone will do the same for you. I won't change or stop doing what I want because of someone else. I just stay away from the ones that make me feel that way. Hope you don't leave!!! We need to stay together. We all love and care about you. Before I forget, have a very happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy! I am sorry you have been treated badly. While I don't knit doll or baby clothes, everything I have seen that you have posted is lovely. I wonder how on earth someone can be ugly over that! Bless you for sharing what you have.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I have also noticed some very cruel and rude comments being posted about where some place a topic. This is supposed to be a forum to be enjoyed by all and not so critcal of one another. Let's just all take a step back and remember what the site is really for and not for judging one another. I would hate to see this forum disappear.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy,
Sorry to hear that there are so many rude people.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Go shopping and out to eat.
Have plenty of cake and ice cream.
I took a look at your pictures.
You do wonderful work. Just lovely.
You are so talented!
Dick


----------



## vicki in texas (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Dorothy. People can be so mean at times. It just shows their upbringing. If everyone would remember to treat people as they would like to be treated the world would be a much better place. I have certainly enjoyed your patterns. Thank you so much for sending them to me. I'm having more fun than I've had in a long time working on them and really love them. I'm also 70 and still working full time, but I make sure I check messages every day and take time for a little knitting or crocheting every evening. I hope you have a wonderful birthday, you deserve it for being so considerate and sharing with all of us. Some of us still love you and hope you don't desert us completely. Vicki.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to read your remarks. Please dont let those unkind 'ladies' win. Stay and show them you are one of us, because they most certainly are not of our kind. I shall miss your patterns and seeing your work. Please don't let them drive you away from something we enjoy.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Dorothy please don't let the insuffrable gall and spite of some people keep you from enjoying this little group of fellow knitters and crocheters.That would give them your power,I enjoy every day of looking forward to what other knitters have to say and show of their beautiful talents.Enjoy your time here and disregard the harsh words,there are always some who have to destroy anothers joy,because they have none of their own.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that someone has hurt your feelings. I know we all want to keep this a great, safe place to visit and share ideas and receive support. No excuse for rudeness.


----------



## mtngal (Jun 26, 2011)

This is just a suggestion......maybe the administrator or webmaster of this site could offer a link to those knitters who receive an inordinate number of requests for their patterns. This would give knitters who are interested in obtaining a copy a link to search to see if the pattern has been listed. And....Dorothy, I am so sorry you have had to go through all this....there really is no excuse for rudeness to or inconsideration of other persons. Have a great day, dear and a Happy 4th!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Oh Dorothy (GeorgetheFifth) I am so saddened and heart sick that you were hurt. Perhaps the unkind words spoken, simply came from a person who was on overload from something we can't factor in. I oftentimes use this site as a way to begin the day in hope, seeing how extraordinarily generous people are in helping out one another. Please let this all pass you by as tho it were a bad dream.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Ms Dorothy, First off, A Very Happy Birthday. Second, Shame on the person who has offended you. You have done something to help many others out of the kindness of your heart and they should be ashamed of themselves for offendending you in any way. You do not have to share anything you do not want to, but you do. You are a kind lady with the creation of wonderful things. How dare anyone insult a member here and is unkind here. We are a good group of people that help one another and we are kind to one another. WE SHARE our knowledge and our craft. If you do not like this than you do not belong on our board, plain and simple. I am offended that you hurt Miss Dorothy and I will take a stand that all my other friends here feel the same as I do. Miss Dorothy, we love you and we want to continue to see your work. Again love, Happy Birthday hun!!! Dianne


----------



## berlinge (May 4, 2011)

Hi
Happy Birthday!!!
When I feel that someone writes to me I do not like I tell myself "get over it""
It seems that you stop giving Pleasure and Ideas to so many People that a few are not Matter. So Here it comes . :"get over it" and enjoy all your friend it seems from all over the world who love your work. A few dumb and jealous people do not matter. Love Inge


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

:-( So sorry you won<t be sending out anymore Patterns They were really Lovely and i enjoyed getting them from you some people are so thoughtless and nasty and it just makes it bad for the rest of us that enjoy the patterns. Well anyway a very Happy Birthday and many more. Best Wishes Jean


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a shame. I have never seen rude or derogatory remarks. Maybe someone just had not had their coffee. Please don't paint us all with one brush. I only feel love here. Hugz.

O


georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Dorothy, 

Very sorry to hear people said unkind things to you. You are a great knitter and wonderful person.

Happy Birthday 

for the joy of the Lord is your strength.
Nehemiah 8:10c

Love and Hugs, Diane


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that some people can be so rude and mean. We love you.. Don't give up.....Happy birthday.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Here-here. I totally agree. Just stick here with the good guys minus the white hats. For our friends not from here that is a slang expression. Good guys wear white hats. Love 'n hugs Miss Dorothy. And a late happy birthday. Alberta


DianneWoodis said:


> georgethefifth said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy
> ...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I am mortified that people would be so crass and mean! You offer them a gift, and they are horrid. Blessings to you for your kindness.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Dorothy,
Like the saying goes" There is always one bad apple in the bunch." We all can't wait to see your creations, your work is beautiful. I appreciated it very much when I received your patterns. You were so kind to share your patterns and knowledge with this wonderful group. Please stay so that the rest of us can drool over your beautiful work. Have a wonderful birthday, think positive thoughts and try to ignore mean people. You are the better person.


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dorothy, I don't know what was said to you, or by whom. I can't imagine why anyone would be rude and insulting to you! My heart hurts for the pain you were caused!!! You are a very important part of this knitting family and we don't want to lose you. Please just know that we love you here and would miss you and we need you. . . . .Now, I am just a country girl, but we southern folks protect our own, so who insulted Dorothy!!!???!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a generous offer. We would all be happy if Miss Dorothy could keep on sharing. Thank you so much from all of us.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that people can be so ill mannered over something which is supposed to be a hobby, and therfore give each of us pleasure. I will miss not getting your patterns, but the main thing is that you don't feel anguished about this situation and that you keep up the lovely work that you so obviously enjoy.
Happy Birthday.
Laura


----------



## Garnet (May 12, 2011)

I don't know exactly what the insults were that you are referring to, but I see this all of the time. When I go to a fair and they exhibit all kinds of handiworks, people are complaining about how it is or is not done. I learned a long time ago that if it is okay with me, then I don't care what other people think or say.

I quit exhibiting at the Fairs because people kept complaining that I always won. And now people want me to exhibit again because they are down on the number of exhibits. So I say why?

I absolutely can't believe how rude people are and can be. I have been mayor of our town for 8 years and worked for FmHA for 30 years. It takes all kinds of people but for some reason or other, they leave their brains at home of don't have any to begin with. Duh!


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

It is so sad that that a minute few can cause such great heartache while so very many have the greatest respect and care for you. I'm so sorry that you have been treated this way and pray you know how many of us respect you as a person and the talent you have and have shared with so many of us. Happy Birthday and Lord Bless....Joann


----------



## joankathleen (Mar 14, 2011)

It is so sad that that a minute few can cause such great heartache while so very many have the greatest respect and care for you. I'm so sorry that you have been treated this way and pray you know how many of us respect you as a person and the talent you have and have shared with so many of us. Happy Birthday and Lord Bless....Joann


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Dorothy - I am so sorry people were rude to you. There is no excuse for that. I hope you will stay with kp. I am new here myself and waving at you from Pembroke, Ontario.
Peggy


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I am so sorry that you have gotten those remarks from others! Some people feel that others are here to serve them, not the other way around! Your work is wonderful, I can't imagine being able to create the way you do. I hope all the posts today help to take the "sting" out of those ignorant remarks you were subject to!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dorothy,
From reading the responses, I realize that out of the 27, 000 of us, some members have not risen above comparing their perfect selves to others.

Only having been a member for a few months, I feel this forum is packed with wonderful sharing people, and it's spinkled with just a few snippy members who make sure we *really* enjoy those who are on a higher plane.

Personally, I will miss your contributions. Thank you for your time and the posts you have shared.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Ms. Dorothy! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! So sorry to hear that someone could do such a thing to you. I don't get to check in as often as I would like so missed this particular incident. There have been a few times when comments have been made that I thought were completely rude but I just consider where they come from (Obviously those with no manners or concern for others feelings; very arrogant in my humble opinion). I usually just ignore their remarks and continue with those that really matter. Each of us are at our own level of the art of knitting and it is a pity that some cannot see and appreciate that. We need to encourage each other and learn from the experts in our craft such as yourself. Please ignore their bad manners and continue to show and share your work and knowledge. Thanks for your generous spirit. Norah


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dorothy, I am glad to say I have not seen the thread in which others have made comments to you that were not necessary. I AM glad that there are other people on this site that are so very friendly and helpful, like yourself, that I keep coming back. Please accept my apologies for the people that were out of line with you. I hope you have a wonderful 71st Birthday. 

Dottie


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Dorthy, when we give in and QUIT because of someone else's ignorance, we are bowing to them. The reason some people act like that is because they need to feel control. DO NOT GIVE IT TO THEM! You stick by your guns dear and do not let them win. Your patterns are important to alot of people on this site and to heck with those others!!!!
Don't give up something you enjoy just because someone says something hurtful. Let that roll off your back. Remember, "STICKS AND STONES MAY BREAK MY BONES, BUT WORDS CAN NEVER HURT ME".
Donnie


----------



## dorothymarie (Jun 12, 2011)

some people are so downright rude they shouldn't be allowed on this site with such wonderful people like you. I'm sorry to hear they have been sending hurtful messages to you, when all you've tried to do is help others, you deserve so much respect for all you do. lots of love and respect from another Dorothy xxx


georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


First off, birthday blessings be upon you. Now as to the matter of ignorant people who cast insults rather than praise for one creativity and generosity, I have been told that an empty drum makes the loudest noise. If insults have been cast you way it comes from persons who have little of nothing to offers of themselves, in this way rather then brighten up the dark they move to extinguish the light of those who are truly creative bring to us.

Martin Luther King once said "Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." Please reconsider your move to no longer share your creativity, your light. Don't allow others to push you into darkness... In short don't let the bastards win. It is you love and your light, keep on shining and sharing.

We all love you.

Tom


----------



## pegnyberg12 (May 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you!
I can identify with what you are saying though.
I have been insulted on this site also. I think the moderators of this site should be a little more involved. and the rude people should be pulled off the site.
hang in there ~ don't let a couple "bad apples" spoil this wonderful way to comunicate for us all
Keep up the good work.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is my 1st post on this site - but find it disheartening to see that some people can be so cruel to another. When someone is so generous to share what they have made, people should be grateful & appreciative of this. 

Asking for someone's pattern is the truest form of flattery.

As my father used to say - if you don'thave something nice to say, close your yap


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Debwel said:


> . . . .Now, I am just a country girl, but we southern folks protect our own, so who insulted Dorothy!!!???!!!


Isn't that the *truth*!?! After reading her initial post, the Mamma bear in me kicked in.

What went through my head??? "Doan nobuddy mess wit wunnuv my own!"

I really had to temper my response to Dorothy with grace and civility when referring to those who hurt her.


----------



## grannyann (May 4, 2011)

i would like to thank you for the patter you send me in the past.i love all your work.and HAPPY BIRTHDAY........


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


I wont appoligize for bad manners of others. My mama taught us how not to be rude. Some peoples mama's never taught that lesson. Tell ya if us kids were to be disrespectful as I see now a days we would have gotten the switch taken to our behinds. But don't be to close you'd be getting the backof a hand in the mouth. I find as I get older that younger generations have lost all respect not just for others but also for themselfs. People think they get something for nothing and that gives them the right to be disrespectful. I haven't been around here long I can't vision people here being disrespectful like that. You have so much to offer with your knowledge to keep it locked away. I hope you reconsider and do as others on here suggest to do use PM to share your treasures. Your only 71 you have more fight than that. Come on back we need you. OH, and happy birthday lets party!!!!


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Happy Birthday Dorothy, I am so sorry that you have suffered on this site..jealousy is such an nasty emotion..your work is always beautiful and I have learnt so many things from you
Thank you
Jan


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

That is so rude, this is supposed to be a friendly happy sight where
we share and enjoy. I hope you insensitive people know who you
are and have the good sense to apologize. I am sorry for the
few nasties out there. Enjoy your birthday, and remember you
have many knitting friends
Sharonlee


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> some people need to get a life they are so cruel sometimes and your patterns are lovely maybe they are just jealous


I had no idea this happened to you Dorthy. Please accept my apoligy for the rudeness of others. I feel we the ones that appreciate your work and your helpfulness need to apolige for those that have treated you so rudely and disrespectfully. They don't need to be here on this forum if that is how they are going to act. Your work is beautiful and YOU are a beautiful person. Please don't leave this forum for you are most loved here. If the people read this that direspected you I hope they are adult enough to come out and apolige to you. That in my eyes would be the best way to do. :-(


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

HAPPY BITRHDAY DOROTHY, I ALSO HAVE RECEIVED A COUPLE OF RUDE COMMENTS. i HAVE BEEN ASKED TO POST PICTURES OF A COUPLE OF PROJECTS THAT I HAVE MADE. I HAD CONCIDERED DOING IT BUT THEN THOUGHT TWICE.. i RECEIVED RUDE COMMENTS ON COMMENTS THAT I HAD MADE, ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE PROJECT. i GUESS JUST TELLING SOMEONE HOW WELL THEY DO EVEN DESERVES A RUDE REMARK. I'S ALWAYS THE SAME FEW LADIES AND PERSONALLY THAT 'S WHY YOU DON'T SEE ME POST ANYMORE EITHER. i READ EVERYDAY. ADMINISTRATION HAS TO PUT THEIR FOOT DOWN AND TEACH THEM A LESSON. BARB


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Garnet said:


> I don't know exactly what the insults were that you are referring to, but I see this all of the time. When I go to a fair and they exhibit all kinds of handiworks, people are complaining about how it is or is not done. I learned a long time ago that if it is okay with me, then I don't care what other people think or say.
> 
> I quit exhibiting at the Fairs because people kept complaining that I always won. And now people want me to exhibit again because they are down on the number of exhibits. So I say why?
> 
> I absolutely can't believe how rude people are and can be. I have been mayor of our town for 8 years and worked for FmHA for 30 years. It takes all kinds of people but for some reason or other, they leave their brains at home of don't have any to begin with. Duh!


Cheers to you Garnet

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Disrespect is unexceptable for any age ,religious preferences or lifestyle prferences.I was brought up to repectable of all people even those who sometimes have irritated me.I was so sorry to read about your experiences.There is no excuse for rudeness.Please try not to let people like this bother you as you are above their level.Remember who you are!Reaching 71 is awesome!!!!!My mom died at 70 after a lousy bout with Ovarian cancer and I can tell you she was the most gracious person Iever knew.She would have been horrified at your story.I miss her more than I can say so behalf of her I will say HAPPY BIRTHDAY and may you have many,many more.Jan


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

You Go BTibbs60!!!! If I had any idea how to copy your remarks and cute picture, I would do it, because I back you all the way!!!! I've only been on this site a short while but every one has been so kind I felt that ol' Southern attitude to protect our own coming on. It was "Okay, tell me who did it? Where's my baseball bat??? Call out the boys!!! How dare someone be hurtful on this forum?? And, most especially when one was nice enough to offer free patterns!" You know how we southern girls can get? 
STAND TALL DOROTHY AND HOLD YOUR HEAD UP--------THERE IS JUST NO ACCOUNTING FOR SOME PEOPLE. (Go back up and look at Tom's comment--and it's a "Ditto" from here!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of this lady's trouble, when she has kindly offered her patterns for free.
It really is time such people were moderated off the panel. Or if not, and administrators are very busy keeping up this precious site, perhaps they would like to stand forward and justify themselves? Or as usual, hide behind anonymity and throw jealous spiteful barbs at others.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Dorothy, I'm so sorry that some people were rude to you, your work is beautiful, please don't leave the forum because of a few "bad apples" and enjoy the 4th keep knitting and have a wonderful Birthday later this month


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear Dorothy, I am new to this site and have enjoyed for several months now, until I read you post today. I must tell you how shocked and stunned I am. Please don't let the smallness of others hurt you. I am SO SORRY that you were treated that way by Knitters. We are NOT all like that, mean and hateful. I wish you a very happy late birthday and please stay here with the real people.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

yarn junky said:


> How rude can some people be. That is just mean. You offer help or something free & people come back rude? Guess some people were never tought, how sad. Maybe those people ought to be kicked out of this forum. Just remember who & don't share with them again.
> Happy birthday this month, I have one coming this week, but you are older & wiser, I'll be 61.


Yarn junkie...well suggested about not resonding to them when they come on. I have had a couple rude remarks said to me whe In have asked a question but do not remember who they were. I don't know who was rude to Dorthy and if I did I would ignore them when they ask a question or posted something they made. Maybe they would get the hint. If I knew and can be told through a pm I would follow suit with the many kind and thoughtful people here to let them slid by with no comment or compliment from me.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry that you have had some readers insult you. People should refrain from such things. I hope that you will continue to knt, crochet and do the other project that you enjoy. When I was growing up my parents taught me to respect all people and my grand parents said that if you say anything nice about/to someone then don't say anything at all! Please have a good day and accept my wishes for a long, happy life knitting away!!!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

By the way...Happy Birthday Dorthy. {{{{{{ HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## pegnyberg12 (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy,
I can't get you and your post out of my mind. if there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

uncrn65 said:


> I am so sorry that you have had some readers insult you. People should refrain from such things. I hope that you will continue to knt, crochet and do the other project that you enjoy. When I was growing up my parents taught me to respect all people and my grand parents said that if you say anything nice about/to someone then don't say anything at all! Please have a good day and accept my wishes for a long, happy life knitting away!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebbieRit (Mar 25, 2011)

hello Dorothy and A HAPPY BIRTHDAY and many more to come. I would suggest you stay and share all your talent and patterns to the ones who appreciate them and ignore the ignorant and jealous person that wish they could be as talented as you. How many other people have been hurt by this person and how many more will be hurt by this mean person? I think to get revenge they should be pulled from this site and maybe you should embarrass that person and tell all who to watch out for that is so mean so others do not deal with the hurt you feel or being so nice to someone so hateful to you and others. I hate two faced people and it seems like we have a hater in the group. I know two wrongs do not make a right, but why is it you have to leave when you only are so nice to all ? Get rid of the ignorant hater with no good words to say. Keep on site and continue to share and post all you want. ITS YOUR RIGHT AND HECK WITH THE RUDE PEOPLE . There are more people in the group that like you and your work . Whats one person she is out numbered by all means. Dorothy make a decisions on staying and sharing all your patterns and your work for all to see, we all want you to and enjoy everything you do .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear how some people can be unkind and just nasty. I just joined this website so that I too could get some free knitted patterns for my two granddaughters dolls. How terrible that people are so insensitive. They must have rotten lives because happy people just radiate with kindness and cheerful thought.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

tamays said:


> georgethefifth said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy
> ...


Very well put :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Debwel said:
> 
> 
> > . . . .Now, I am just a country girl, but we southern folks protect our own, so who insulted Dorothy!!!???!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: Love it


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy . I did not see what comment hurt you so much . I just thought that you might like to know that you were a very big hit at my house. My grandaughter had no other clothes for her American Girl doll and the ones i made from your patterns are currently in very much use. Bottom line is that you are responsible for one very happy little girl, I would be willing to bet that there are a lot of very happy little girls all over the world because of you.Please do not let some bitter ugly person ruin the really good thing you have done and I for one hope you continue. Margaret


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


There are always some bad apples in the mix. But don't stop sending patterns. There are so many of us that appreciate them. I am sure there are loads more of us who appreciate them than the handful that don't.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Dorothy I have never had a pattern from you but I was disgusted to hear the way you have been treated. I hope you do not lump us all into that group.
I Hope you have a great Birthday.
Bonnie (tourlady522)


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthdat Dorothy!
I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you encountered. I am one of the lucky one who has recieved your patterns. I will truely miss seeing your work here. Your work is quite lovely!
Thanks for sharing your work with us!
Linda


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers to All of our KP Friends :thumbup: :thumbup: Georgethefifth, you must feel the love :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## wisey (May 10, 2011)

This is what was sent to Dorothy by the member that has hurt Dorothy's feelings

debdobalina wrote:
Dorothy, there was nothing to click on for the second PDF download.

Hi Deb, I didn't send the downloads, another member took it upon his/herself to do that. I did send a PM to this person & told her/him I was not happy that he/she did this without my knowing. I was not nasty about it, I wanted her to know the joy I got out of sending the patterns, finding out about each other's families etc. I received so many blessings from each and every person who requested a pattern from me. Below please read the reply I got from the person responsible for the "fixing" of my patterns.

Quote " I can't say that I apologize for trying to make it a little easier for others to download your material in a single, readable file--rather than your 16 separate, blurry files, which they would then need to try to assemble into some sensible file. In fact, I've had many express their appreciation.
I do however, apologize to you for interfering in what appears to be your little ego trip by having people repeatedly post request (half of which you tend to ignore), just to see how many "hits" you can generate. Personally, I don't have time for that nonsense, and therefore am leaving this forum.

Blessings to you--I think you need all you can get. Unquote"

I am devastated by this person's comments. Blessings, Dorothy

What this member has said to Dorothy is soooo.... wrong. Dorothy, you have alot of friends on this Forum, so don't let this member upset you. Keep up with your beautiful work and I wish you a Happy Birthday.  Cheers Gina


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually took the time to search on this one and was appalled, but not surprised. I have experienced first hand how hurtful people can be and how much more it hurts when it relates to our creativity. I recently wrote and published my very first book. I have received rave reviews with one exception and that one exception was extremely hurtful. The hardest part is I associate with this person on a regular basis.

All I can say is: Dorothy, if you are pleased with your work (and you should be because what I have seen is just wonderful) and you enjoy sharing...continue to do so with those who appreciate it. You have pages and pages of people who are truly grateful for your talent and your generosity. Make a note of those and forget the ones whose sole aim in life appears to be to diminish others.

Marian

Incidentally, I hope someday I get brave enough to try some of the type of things you make . Right now I am still on very simple things.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, I only signed up with this site this a.m. & saw this message. I feel cheated out of your knowledge, your skills, & your generosity. :-( I don't think the cruel :evil: people deserve the power you have given them !

Happy Happy Birthday !!!

Please share again.............


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Dorothy, in was so sad to hear that anyone on this site could be cruel and insulting. I thought that we are all in the same mind set, but I guess I was wrong. It must really have soured your experience here at KP. I hope you will stick with us because I have to believe that there are many more of us with good manners, than there are with bad manners. I always enjoy seeing your work posted. Have a happy birthday and God Bless!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

...Good bye and good ridence to "he/she"
:hunf:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> ... I feel cheated out of your knowledge, your skills, & your generosity. :-( I don't think the cruel :evil: people deserve the power you have given them !
> Happy Happy Birthday !!!
> Please share again.............


 :thumbup: Standing beside you and your comment.


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Dorothy!! Are we back in High School?? Why do some people have to be so cruel?? I am so sorry you are hurting, wish I could say something that will help. Please stay with KP and help out the nice ones that are still here needing your help. May you have a blessed day. Lana


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your unacceptable correspondence with someone from this forum. I don't know what happened as the things I have read have been all positive and I don't have the time to read all the pages. Please reconsider continuing to post your work and share with others, we all appreciate looking at your work and your willingness to share your talent and knowledge. I know I am not the best knitter in the world, but I might be the most enthusiastic and enjoy sharing with anyone that breathes. I also know that I am not the best computer person in the world, but I also find lots of help with that on this forum, too. What are we all here for, to help and encourage each other or tear each other down?


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

i am relatively new to this list, but am OLD when it comes to knitting and fiber arts. Along the way I also have come into contact with people who are disrespectful and not appreciative for my talents. Actually it took my own DD's and their talents that showed me that I have to move on. There are other more important people around you who will step up to the plate and show that you are really a good person, both inside and out. I for one would like to wish you a very happy birthday. I can not sing worth a dime, but I can be there for other positive humans. Happy Birthday to 


georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I to am so sorry that you have been spoken to so unkindly and I know how you feel. I do not knit doll clothes but yours have been just beautiful and I love seeing them. Don't leave the forum because we are loving people and your friends.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Happy Birthday Dorothy" and many more with your beautiful knitting. I read the comments you received....very sad but the rest of us love you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to here of your bad experience I had one of a differnt sort about havng trouble with a pattern and have not asked for help again. The pm 's by the person treated me like I was an idiot. 
Unfortunately there are people like that every where
Have a great birthday


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no excuse for someone to treat anyone that way, especially someone who was so gracious to share all her knowledge and patterns. It is so sad for one person to ruin it for everyone. I say good bye to the bad seed!

Happy Happy Birthday Dorothy!


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

oooooo I wasn't in on the occurences but I want you to consider the sources. If they were so self rightous and not happy with things.................................this is why delete is an option. What a shame and am sorry that this has occured. hang in!!!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dorothy, I too am just so angry at the low life of these people!!!! I am in the process of trying to make the ruffle collared sweater that you gave me the pattern of. Will never be as good as yours but I am VERY grateful to have it. I can only say, I would love to receive more of your patterns but if you choose not to share again, PLEASE stay and just let us enjoy YOU as the wonderful person you are. It is YOU we love, not your patterns!! Have an especially nice birthday, just because you are so special... We LOVE you LADY and best wishes to you EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear Dorothy,
Have a very happy birthday and many more.
Do not change yourself in any way because of others, they will never have the friends and true joy of sharing their hobby and their self with their friends. Do not leave us, you have been like a wish book, I wish to do just one that you have made. You have my love and hugs. adele


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear Dorothy!
I will truely miss seeing Your beautiful work here but I can undestand.I am one of the ladies that requested a copy of Your patterns. 
THANK YOU!
Dorothy make decisions we all want You!!!

I wish YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY
and
many more to come 
many BLESSINGS
with love and peace XOXOX
Bogusha


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dorothy!

Let me join the chorus of, "I'm so sorry this happened to you."

I hope there is some comfort in knowing that individuals such as the ones who were so incredibly rude to you are the exception, not the rule, on this forum.

I too cringed when I read demands that you send your pattern. Please, everyone: if someone is nice enough to share their patterns, show some respect and gratitude. And let's all remember that none of us are obligated to share patterns; it's something that most of us do when we can, but it's not always possible.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Dorothy,

Someone hacked my e-mail address and sent Viagra ads to people in my address book! If you use Ravelry.com, you will see there is a warning on there now about that very thing, so although it does not solve your "rudeness" issue, perhaps it will ease your pain to know that there are horrible people all over the Internet!

Shame on you, and you know who you are! :twisted:


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

I have only been a member for a month or so. I don't read all of the posts and did not see the remarks which upset you. However, I am very, very sorry that such rude, unkind and ignorant people repaid your generosity in such a cruel way. Hugs from England.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Dorothy,
I join in with all the others in saying I am so sorry this happened to you. Your work is just beautiful. It seems there always has to be a few jerks around. I wish you a very Happy Birthday. Just had my 80th!


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy. I am new to this site and have enjoyed and been inspired by all the beautiful knitting and crochet pieces the members share. There are so many nice, kind, encouraging people on this site that I was surprised to hear of the meaness and insulting ways of some. I agree with the lady who suggested that they be asked to leave. We don't need their input.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dorothy,
You are a lovely, sharing woman. Don't let the rudeness of a thoughtless, rude person change what is beautiful about you.


----------



## Taillta (Feb 24, 2011)

(((Dorothy)))...it saddens me that your kindness and generosity have been met with such toxicity. I understand your decision...I myself have never knitted one of your patterns...but please remember that a greater many of us here are here to share the love of knitting and would never treat you this way. I have come to enjoy knitting paradise for the spirit of creating that I find here. People generously sharing patterns, skill and aiding those just venturing forth...sharing pictures of their finished projects....I think most of us would agree that such negativity is not tolerable among us. Blessings to you dear, and please accept a long distance embrace from a stranger in Central New York (((Dorothy)))


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Dorothy, We need you here. I am so sorry about this terrible experience. Makes me sad. It says nothing about you and so much about the kind of people who get their fix this way, hurting innocent people. Do not be discouraged. Us knitters will stick together thru thick and thin. Don't let this experience change who you are, just be more cautious about your sharing and the way they were able to upset you. 
I have to check out your stuff.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Dorothy - First of all I wish you a very "Happy Birthday". Please don't let those rude people spoil your generosity. You have been so kind to share your patterns, it's a shame that some folks are so demanding. There is an ole saying that goes 'forgive and forget' but sometimes that is hard to do. I hope these negative remarks does not spoil your birthday. Just read all the good postings that are on here and you know you are loved and appreciated. Hugs to you,


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Georgie,
I'm also sorry that you've been hounded. We all need to practice civility. 

I pledge to read over my posts before I hit the send button. If I wouldn't like the words addressed to me, I promise to re-work my statements or delete the post.

Elle


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

do unto others as you would have them do unto you. i can't imagine being mean to another kp friend. if there was a problem with a pattern, just ask for help, don't berate the person who gave you the pattern. i have thought for some time that good manners are going the way of eight track players. i once taught a lesson to some middle school special needs students about manners. the definition of good manners was to think about how whatever you are doing or saying makes the other person feel.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Oh Dorothy, I am saddened to hear what has happened. You are a wonderful person and don't need this negativity from those unkind people. I cant understand why some folks think everyone must be at their beck and call and at their convenience not yours. This is supposed to be a board where friends talk together and help one another, give advice not criticism. Please please stay with us though and ignore all those negative people, they are not worth it.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Happy Birthday, Dorothy!
> 
> Let me join the chorus of, "I'm so sorry this happened to you."
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Dorothy, I am very sorry that people have treated you badly. I am not familiar with the thread where this happened, but I will say that people with that behavior should be booted out of this site. People who behave in that manner have NO manners. Rest of us like and respect you.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

1. If they don't agree with you, then they can just pass up on a response.
2. if they dont like your patterns they don't have to make them.
3. if they are not tolerrant of others, then they need to stay OFF this site.
4.Yes, everyone is entitiled to their opinion, but that doesn't mean that others are wrong.
5. Just because they don't agree, they should not belittle you.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

kathleenTC said:


> So sorry to hear about your unacceptable correspondence with someone from this forum. I don't know what happened as the things I have read have been all positive and I don't have the time to read all the pages. Please reconsider continuing to post your work and share with others, we all appreciate looking at your work and your willingness to share your talent and knowledge. I know I am not the best knitter in the world, but I might be the most enthusiastic and enjoy sharing with anyone that breathes. I also know that I am not the best computer person in the world, but I also find lots of help with that on this forum, too. What are we all here for, to help and encourage each other or tear each other down?


Not to mention your encouragement for others to work at getting as good as you if that is at all possible. Your work is beautiful and you as others that share their work are proud as they should be of what the have created and if someone does not like it then don't comment at all. They ahve that choice. To be rude like that person was was totally out of contex what this forum is all about. Keep up the excellent work and shareing it. Your encouragement you give all of us is special.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dorothy. I am so sorry that some mean person has to be on this site to insult good people like you, I hope you will continue to stay on this forum, and not let these mean people chase you away, there are more of us who loves you and your work then them. Keep up with your beautiful work, just say "no pattern available" on your pictures, we understand. Judy


----------



## DebbieRit (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we said how we feel about how special Dorothy is to this group and heck with all the nasty women or men who talked nasty about her . If they want to belittle themselves then so be it. Dorothy be the better person and ignore them and you post all you want and your patterns are appreciated by more of in the group then the nasty ones in the group and You be the better and do what all of us have been saying POST AND DO WHAT YOU HAVE BEEN DOING . We love your work and free patterns. We all know nasty people are wrong but they do not have to be hating with others and you need to tell them back just what you think and if you can not post who they are to others and we have your back. This is all stupid and you ignorant people leave Dorothy alone and stop being jealous of what you may not be able to do that she can. Go get on another site if your mean and ignorant to people we do not need this on this in this group


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't often ask people on this forum for patterns. But when I have, the people who sent patterns were very pleasant, helpful, and prompt in replying. I am sorry you have had people be unkind. There is no reason for that. I love this forum and the people who post. I hope things change for you. It's people like you who have inspired me to try to learn to knit one more time.

Have a very happy birthday.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Dorothy, I too am sorry that you have had this bad experience. I also missed the thread and your patterns. I also noticed that there are some people who express negative views in the forum and it doesn't matter who you are. Guess it is their nature. For someone with your experience in knitting I for one as a new knitter would welcome your advice and the gifts of patterns if you so choose to share them. Don't let a few bad apples spoil the bunch there are a lot of nice people here.

Happy Birthday and may you continued to be blessed.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Georgie,
> I'm also sorry that you've been hounded. We all need to practice civility.
> 
> I pledge to read over my posts before I hit the send button. If I wouldn't like the words addressed to me, I promise to re-work my statements or delete the post.
> ...


I have posted a message or two without catching some turn of phrase or typo, but after I hit send I can still edit my post The Edit button is my best friend on the computer....

I certainly agree with you, if we look at our messages and think of how we would feel if we got that message, we would certainly think twice about sending it. Hugs to all


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dorothy, Happy Birthday! I am upset about how some people treated you. I enjoyed your ag patterns.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Wiggling said:


> Please, if you are having a bad day done invite others to the party . We want this positive and informative group to remain on this track.


Wiggling: Is that the best you can do in relating to others? If you are that unkind and uncaring, please keep it to yourself. Your post didn't add a thing to anyone's day, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Dorothy, First I want to wish you a HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

I am also sorry for the people who are rude. I asked for and got your pattern and hope to make it soon. Almost everyone on this site seems so nice and help so many of us in our knitting problems. I don't write much but read most of the threads and get a lot of ideas and help with others asking questions. I hope you still come to the site and post some of you projects they are so nice. Can understand not giving the patterns out, who needs rude people in their lives and on this forum.... Thanks again Wendy J


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dorothy. I am so sorry that some mean person has to be on this site to insult good people like you, I hope you will continue to stay on this forum, and not let these mean people chase you away, there are more of us who loves you and your work then them. Keep up with your beautiful work, just say "no pattern available" on your pictures, we understand. Judy


Yes, just keep on showing us your beautiful work we love to see it you inspire us. Also wishing you had a happy birthday despite what has happened. Hugs. Brenda


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Oh Dorothy, I am so sorry this snowballed so badly on you! I want you to enjoy your Birthday month without reservation.

As I glanced through the posts for requests I am afraid I started laughing. Have you ever heard the parody someone did on the Twelve Days of Christmas? Agnes is delighted at first, but as all the people and livestock add up, ... Yeah. I hope you can see something funny about it all somewhere in the future.

I did not ask for the pattern, although it is very pretty. I have so many things in my "someday" stash and we have not even had the wedding yet, so... first things first, I am making the bride a wedding shawl.

You end so many of your posts blessing us - I am honored to bestow that back on you. Blessings! I add my prayers that you will continue to find this a pleasant place to browse, and am hoping we will still see your new, beautiful work.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear how cruel some people can be. I've sadly seen this done in other groups, and can only scratch my head and wonder. Have a happy birthday, and keep on knitting!!

Angel


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Dorothy, I just discovered this line of conversation, and I feel very sorry that you've been jumped on for sharing your work. I also feel very sorry that I haven't known about you and your work before now. I've been making AG clothes for my grand-daughter's doll, and see that I've been missing a great source for ideas, and it's already gone. 
I'm only a few years younger than you, and I know exactly what you mean. SOME younger people can be so condescending or critical & rude, thinking we're losing our minds because we are not young. People like that have no idea what they are talking about. I have a hard time being civil when some little girl calls me 'honey' or 'dear' in a condescending manner, like I'm automatically senile. But that's another story.
Please, please give the rest of us another chance. I would Love to see your designs, can't promise I wouldn't ask for patterns, : ) and then make a list of those nasty people and turn them into the moderator, as someone else suggested, so they're the ones who have to leave, not you. They need to learn the price of their rudeness.
You, we need. Them, not so much.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know how some people can be so rude. Don't they know that you are helping them to get the pattern(s) they want. They should be thankfull that you are willing to send they what they want. Sorry that you have had such a bad experience. Enjoy your knitting. Norita


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Dorothy! One thing this incident has done is you now have so very many good wishes, apologies and expressions of appreciation and friendship. Most people are nice and really appreciate the friendship and humor this group offers. 

As for the rude people, we now know who you are! Be afraid, be very afraid. May all your yarn get tangled and moth eaten!

Jackie in Wisconsin


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Why would anybody do that to you... we are all friends here and we all enjoy to get a pattern we really love when we see the pictures of what has been done. I for one have a couple patterns that have seen in this forum and love them. So I would say keep doing what you have so far and don't even listen to the complaints. Those people should not be here.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

it constantly amazes me that people can be so rude. whatever happened to the golden rule, do unto others as you would have them do unto you. obviously people who act like this do not respect themselves and therefore do not know how to respect others. isn't it sad what an unhappy life they must lead with no self esteem, self respect or contentedness. they are the loser's. we should pity them.


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

You certainly have gotten many replies. Those people out there know who they are and I say you should be ashamed of yourselves. You are asking for something free and you have the nerve to be ignorant and rude. I hope you have been taught a lesson, but I highly doubt it. Some people are never taught manners. They just think they are entitled. Well, you are not longer entitled to the patterns and thanks to you, no one is. Keep posting your beautiful work. I love seeing pics of the baby sweaters.


----------



## wisey (May 10, 2011)

On page 9 I posted what was said to Dorothy by this member. It is what she did and said upset Dorothy. She did not get Dorothy's permission to put her patterns in a pdf file and then she sent her an unpleasant email.  Cheers Gina


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Dorothy,
I wish I was sitting in front of you to give you a great big hug. Happy Birthday.
I have been noticing that some of our members have appointed themselves "Judges or AsterButts", If I wanted someone with a red pen to edit my posts or my work, I'd go back to college.
Dorothy, some people are so full of themselves, they need to be put in their place.
My handle is Queenmawmaw for a reason. I am the mama and mawmaw to everyone. I am your champion.
I agree with all twelve pages on this subject. Dorothy, you are one of a kind, generous and unselfish, and I bet you are reglious. You need to be loved and showered with praise and thank yous. This site can do that. Just because some "AsterButt" had to get their "satisfaction of the day" by critizing you, don't let them win.
And if you let me know who sent that email, I will personally see to it, that they get their come-up-ins. This site is for the love our craft and one another, whoever
doesn't share this thought, needs to go to the devil, (on another web site).
Dorothy, if you need anything, and I mean anything, you let me know. I am now your Queenmawmaw and I love you.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you and Happy BDay. Am sad to read the news. So al few try to ruin for all. Thanks for sharing anyhow, may it be returned to you in different ways.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy. Sorry to hear about the problem you had with a member of this site. I have not been a member for long but truly enjoyed looking at your work I hope you will be able to get past this and continue to be a part of KP. We love you and your work.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Dorothy, the other Dorothy said it best. Dont make all of us suffer by not seeing your beautiful work. Rudeness doesn't belong in this group, and from being moderator of other groups, a list of those who are so ignorant are sent an email to show them what they said, and they would be deleted. Nobody does disrespect someone else.
Angel


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


i almost left this forum for the way i was "spoken" to in several postings. then someone said someting nice and i was fished back in. i am house bound because i can't deal with rude, ignorant people. i am so sorry you were treated badly. common courtesy is becoming extremely UNcommon.


----------



## sdjordan (May 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you have been hurt. I sometimes look at it that these are just basically unhappy people when they are rude.

Keep on Knitting, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmabillq (Apr 23, 2011)

Dorothy, Happpppppy Birthdayyyyy to you. I am 71 and a knitter, and like all of us here, I am so sorry that another knitter could be so hateful to you. We all want to think this group is all about helping and kindness, but there will always be one or two sour grapes in a bunch. Please reconsider posting your work, we all love to admire your skills.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to wish you a very happy birthday and send you hugs...I didn't get to read what was sent to you, but I feel there is no reason to be hateful or disrespectful to others...I have seen your work...It is truly beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, Dorothy I'm sorry. I'm at a loss for words. I didn't realize you were being verbally abused. Bless you and have a happy and healthy birthday. I really enjoyed looking at your work. Happy Knitting!
Katsch,Kathy


----------



## kaykay (Apr 1, 2011)

Dorothy, I am one you sent several patterns to, and I so appreciated it!!! Your work is so beautiful and such an inspiration to me and I know to others!! Don't let a few ruin it for the rest of us as well as you! I so enjoy seeing things that others are doing or have done. I am just getting back into knitting and feel like I am lost sometimes. Amazing what we seem to forget as we get older! I turned 72 my last birthday, but sure do hope people like you and others on this site are going to continue to be of help to us that need it!! It's what makes this site such a great place!! Oh........and a very Happy Birthday!! and many more to you! kaykay


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that someone is that mean spirited - your work is beautiful, and so is your generosity. This forum is to share and enjoy each other's talent, skill and caring souls. I hope that you will continue to be our friend and know that the rest of us love you and your work.
Happy birthday!
Jean100


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

so sorry to hear how cruel some people can be
wait they will get that young some day and lets see how they feel
keep up your good work and if you do post again, would enjoy looking at them
have a bless day
my name is dorothy also


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

Dearest Dorothy - I, too, had requested a pattern of one of your beautiful sweaters. Imitation is indeed a form of flattery. I also found a pattern that I "thought" might be close to the one I was requesting and posted that link. Fearful that you were be overwhelmed and having to spend to much time emailing - and not knitting - I hoped it would help you. But alas - it was not what people wanted. We need you here - and look up to your talent. 

I am a happy Cancer like you - maybe we DO spend to much time trying to please others. happy happy day!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wisey said:


> This is what was sent to Dorothy by the member that has hurt Dorothy's feelings
> 
> debdobalina wrote:
> Dorothy, there was nothing to click on for the second PDF download.
> ...


THE GOOD NEWS HERE IS THE PERSON WHO POSTED THESE COMMENTS CLAIMS TO BE LEAVING THE FORUM.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

HER LOSS; OUR GAIN


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

What a blessing that she has left this form. We don't need that type of persson here. Norita


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I, too, have been "told off" by those who think they are intitled to judge the rest of us for the things we do. I, personally don't give a hoot what they think!! If they want to play God, let them. But it will not change my stand for sending patterns to those who want them. If they don't like the way things are done by the rest of us they can find another site to infect. We are here to knit and share and enjoy each others company.
Don't let them get to you. They have no lives so they try to ruin things for others to get their kicks!
Judy


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Judy... well said... Even when we do make mistakes... we learn & grow from them... Sometimes these little mishaps lead us into new designs. Some folks just can't deal with REAL CREATIVITY, I guess. 
Come on Dorothy... rise above/// :?


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Dorothy, What fabulous work you do! You are a real pro, and so very generous with sharing your pictures and patterns. I think anyone who would be so crass as to be rude to you should be banned from the forum. This is meant to be friendly and encouraging, and rudeness should not be permitted. I say we blacklist anyone who dares to be critical or rude.


----------



## Thats me (Mar 21, 2011)

I have just found this on todays (03/07/00) forum. Dorothy, I am so upset for you. I do not know why people feel the need to put others down. I have in the past enrolled onto some sites and left pretty quick when the nastiness starts. For goodness sake, this is a knitting site, what in the world is there to take offence at? Lets all get a grip people, if you would not knock on someones door and say things to their faces, do not think it is ok to post them using the anonimity a forum. And, as in real life, if you do not like someone, don't talk to them. Simple.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

With all the support we have given Dorothy I am sure the other postee is feeling pretty bad. Now if she would only clear this up and apologize....


Jeanne1 said:


> Dorothy, Happy Birthday! I am upset about how some people treated you. I enjoyed your ag patterns.


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dorothy... I don't really know what has happened but I am shocked and saddened to hear that someone has been rude to you. This seems to be a place of joy and sharing... where no matter how different we all are we can come together with our common love of needlework! I have seen people praised for their beautiful work and encouraged when things are not going their way in their needlework or their personal lives. We all share so much here... our work, our lives, our loves, our families, our joys, sorrows and frustrations. I hope you will not let anyone come between you and all that we share together.
Blessing to you, Dorothy.... Claudia


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, it's obvious who is on the ego trip here. Has she left the group as she said she would? If so, that would take care of one unpleasant problem.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my heart hurts so much for you and I am so very sorry that there were some on the forum who were unkind to you. You have been more than generous and kind.I was one who received your pattern as welland I could hardly believe all the people who asked for your pattern and that you were so kind to send to all those names. You are a dear person and please, don't ever leave this forum. Although we have not met you personally, your sweet spirit shines through and we so love seeing the beautiful things you have made. From just one of all these ladies who so appreciates you, may you have the most wonderful birthday that you can ever recall. Think of how many of us care about you as you blow out the candles on your cake.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm always sad to hear and see people being unkind to others. Happy Birthday to you and that is a grand age to be. The rude comments simply reflect on the person who made them and not the one they were directed towards.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Dear Dorothy: I am very sorry to hear that; but you should take for granted that many people, like me, are very grateful for your kind attention, you give time and effort. Be sure that we are more grateful than the ones that took their time to be mean and tried to annoy you.
In anyway, be proud of you.
with love,
Lilita


----------



## bonzi70 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry,
I was raised to believe if I couldn't say anything nice, don't say anything at all! Guess I'm just to old.


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

hello, Im Teresa I just read your last message and wanted to let you know that I love your patterns and I have used them in the past im really appriciative of you putting your beautiful patters online for myself and other knitters to enjoy, I apologize on behave of my fellow knitters and want you know know that I dont know who they are but they should be ashamed of themselfs and I dont condone that kind of behavior of anyone dont worry those kind of people always get whats coming to them just remember their miserable in their own life so they feel they must bestow that upon others even in my happy little getaway from life ( this website lol) thanks again


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> HAPPY BITRHDAY DOROTHY, I ALSO HAVE RECEIVED A COUPLE OF RUDE COMMENTS. i HAVE BEEN ASKED TO POST PICTURES OF A COUPLE OF PROJECTS THAT I HAVE MADE. I HAD CONCIDERED DOING IT BUT THEN THOUGHT TWICE.. i RECEIVED RUDE COMMENTS ON COMMENTS THAT I HAD MADE, ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE PROJECT. i GUESS JUST TELLING SOMEONE HOW WELL THEY DO EVEN DESERVES A RUDE REMARK. I'S ALWAYS THE SAME FEW LADIES AND PERSONALLY THAT 'S WHY YOU DON'T SEE ME POST ANYMORE EITHER. i READ EVERYDAY. ADMINISTRATION HAS TO PUT THEIR FOOT DOWN AND TEACH THEM A LESSON. BARB


 So sorry that similar comments have happened to you as well. Let's keep encouraging one another & telling them how much we appreciate them & their beautiful work. Work done with the hands God gave to us shows our thanks for them.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

First let me say Happy Birthday to a special lady. What the trouble with people now? Try to do a good deed out of the good of your heart and to be treated like Dorothy was, well someone(people) need a lesson about life. Alway one bad apple in the barrel spoil everything for everyone else. Dorothy do not let those people get you down, we all know what a kind, giving and sweet person you are. As my parents told all of us kids came your head up high, be proud who you are, where you came from and there no one in this world better than you but you no better than someone else either. Take care and have a great birthday. love gal.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Dorothy, please do not let the unmannered and hyercritical individuals of this world get you down and interfere with your enjoyment of life with all your many friends on KP. We give power to these type of people when we let their nasty ways interfer with our enjoyments. Do not let one nasty apple who has left the barrel, influence you to change the way you like to interact with others who sincerely appreciate you. Cheri


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

This happened from people in this group?


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Dorothy, Happy Birthday!!! I too, am sad to learn of your mistreatment by others! People are people, both good and bad hearted. I believe in a much higher power than what is here on earth! I have enjoyed reading your postings and viewing the pictures of your lovely work!! You are a unique and special lady, who has helped many people with your infinite wisdom and open heart!!! I wish you much happiness in your many endeavors in life!!! May God Bless You as you walk through the journey of life!!! --- Sharon


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Dorthy ~
I've just read through the many pages of beautiful support for you and think it would be a horrible shame if you let the small-mindness of a few spoil the joy gained from your patterns to so many. Especially the joy you get out of sharing them because you're such a beautiful, giving soul. I'll soom be 72 and at this point in our lives, we have the opportunity to pick our fights and let the rest go. We love your generous spirit!
Judi


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so sorryto hear that some people can be so rude. Don't let it get to you. Enjoy life. Happy Birthday.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Shdy990 said:


> This happened from people in this group?


definitely, and more than once.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Please remember that when we read the wrote word we can not see the look on their face or hear the tone in their voice. Which can make all the differnce in how we mean for a word be taken. Hurtful or kidding. That is why we sometimes have to write Ha Ha behnd it.
Bell


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Rosa1 said:


> Dorothy ,
> I am new to this site and find everyone very helpful, I am sorry that some people have no manners,and don't know how to behave properly .
> I was brought up to show respect "especially" our elders ,and treat everyone how we like to be treated !!
> I thank my parents everyday for that !
> ...


Dorothy I sent a P/M but I also want the rest of the group to hear me what I think. I am sorry someone was a mean nasty person but I remember my Mom saying to us 3 girls, if you can't say something nice, do not say anything. She was a great teacher of politeness. (is that a word) someone can corect me if they dare.... so just consider them with no manners and send anything you care too.
write to us ofien. love - Happy BD. NJ


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

That makes me so sad. I have enjoyed this site so much & have learned so much from it. I can't understand people who would insult you for sharing. Jackie


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Dorothy,

I just had the pleasure of looking at your work on your site and I'm very impressed. Lots of creativity, imagination with colors (love the brights for little ones) and finishing to be proud of. Ignore the naysayers and keep on kniting beautiful things happily. Happy returns and many more on your birthday.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy! Hope all the kind and thoughtful words you've received on these pages makes up for the hurtful remarks from others. That nastiness smacks of the bullying we hear about, and there is just no excuse for that behavior. Please don't abandon us -- it gives those awful people power they certainly don't deserve--although I certainly don't blame you for not continuing to share patterns.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am horribly sorry you were insulted, Dorothy. I do not understand the lack of manners in people anymore. I thought this forum was above that. Very very sad.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

I am new to this site as well as a late bloomer to knitting.
I am 75 and most of my knitting has been by machine because it goes faster and I am so impatient to complete items. I enjoy looking at items posted because they are professional looking and have a lot of heart in them. It makes me wish that I had more patients with hand knitting.....EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. IT IS BEAUTIFUL AND IT IS BEAUTIFUL TO SHARE.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the inconsiderate people who have insulted you. I always thought of stitchers as a sisterhood, sorry guys, and I can't believe that the nastiness of the general society has infiltrated our ranks! Please accept my heartfelt apology for those without manners. I get most of my patterns on line and will be sorry to miss yours! But I understand. I usually figure if a pattern's not working, it's something I'm doing, not the fault of the pattern maker!!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I have worked most of my life in the public sector and learned to just 'ignore'nasty people. 
Keep on trucking, gal... the nasties will reap their reward in due time. 

God bless you, huge hug, and Happy Birthday , Ingrid


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dorothy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a wonderful, generous person.

Shame on everone who was rude to Dorothy. I hope every rude, greedy person who all but demanded free patterns reads this thread. You know who you are. So does everyone else because most of you posted your email addresses for everyone else to see. Again, shame, shame, shame!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear people have been so mean to you! There are a lot of small-hearted people in the world. I guess they feel the need to hurt others. It must make them feel powerful or something. It's too bad we can't take internet privileges away from people who abuse them. (Can they be removed from this site?) Please be encouraged by those who appreciate you! There are many more of them, I'm sure. 
I hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Dorothy. Some people can be so ungrateful and unkind. I think they should be reported to the Moderator of this forum, then warned and or banned. We don't need that kind of behavior. There are others including myself who truly appreicate you and your willingness to share.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Please report these people to the site for violating the guidelines. I for one would welcome any patt you wrote out on the site and would write it out myself to keep. Maybe this would solve the problem. You are a very kind lady, emphasis on lady, and I wish you well on your b-day. We should all live so long!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Oh Dorothy, I'm so upset to think that there are people on this site that are that way. I thought we were all friends, and having so much fun helping each other. I hope they are thoroughly ashamed of themselves!!!! I hope that you will continue to post pics of your lovely work for those of us that love seeing your beautiful work. Also I hope you have a wonderful "B" day, and lots more happy knitting years ahead. Love, Mungie


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


I to are sorry, that there are people out there that don't have a nice thing to say and they know who they are, there are people in all walks of life that can't bear to be happy for people. It will be ashame we won't get to receive your patterns , but please do show us your lovely work you are doing we all look forward to seeing it. Have a lovely birthday and may it be a good one    Maybe we could PM you if that wasn't too much trouble and no one would be the wiser. :thumbup:


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dorothy, I am sorry to hear you were treated so shamefully, please dont let people like that rule your life. When you stop doing something you enjoy because of some one else you are giving them control and they dont have that right. You are a lovely person with a good heart thatthat


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Oh, Dorothy, I hate it that this has happened to you. It reminds me of the time when I was teaching, and one good soul who arrived at school earlier than the rest of us would put on the coffee pot. Most of us were grateful, but a couple had derogatory remarks to make about the strength or the fact that it was still making when they were ready to pour a cup. It seemed that they felt that the teacher making coffee for all of us was somehow paid to do that, and that gave them the right to complain. Needless to say, this kind teacher gave up making the coffee and we arrived to a cold pot! Most of us didn't blame her! The complainers complained, of course.

I don't know of any group of people except maybe my Sunday School class, with a more generous, helpful, loving nature than this group on KP. Still, every once in a while there are posts that whine and demand as if joining KP somehow entitled a person to servitude from the rest of the membership. Even then, several kind knitters jump to "make it all right."

You are one of the kind ones, Dorothy, as almost all the people here are! The group would be diminished without you, and we all have much to share. Stay with us, Dorothy!

While on the subject....... I'd like to thank our gracious list owner for making KP possible and all the wonderful people here, who not only have given me help and encouragement in the past, but give me a feeling that if I attempt something and run into trouble, I have a place where I can go. Thank you, all!

Virginia


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> I will no longer be sending out copies of patterns as I have done in the past. I cannot bear the insults I have received from several persons over the past week. I will be 71 years of age this month & never have I been spoken to as I have lately. I love you all. Keep knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


Hello, I am so sorry that you had this kind of response. It takes lots of time to share patterns, and this sort of reaction is so uncalled for. I have sort of lost faith in the classified section, I wonder if anyone reads the ads after they first appear. I see so many resources listed there that could be so helpful to many of the forum members questions and requests. Goe bless you, Dorothy.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Dorothy, I thought that was way too much trouble to send a pattern to everybody who wanted it. And that you should have just posted it. And I wouldn't even ask when I saw so many people asking. 
When you just post a link or even the pattern, everybody who wants it can get it and you only have to do it one time and you don't have to be bothered.
Anyway, Be Happy!! Don't let the bad guys get you down.
Love, 
Jackie


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Dorothy, I thought that was way too much trouble to send a pattern to everybody who wanted it. And that you should have just posted it. And I wouldn't even ask when I saw so many people asking.
> When you just post a link or even the pattern, everybody who wants it can get it and you only have to do it one time and you don't have to be bothered.
> Anyway, Be Happy!! Don't let the bad guys get you down.
> Love,
> Jackie


Hi Jackie, it is never a "bother" for me to share. As I tried to explain to a couple of other people, "I receive a blessing" each time I sent a copy of my patterns to someone. I "talked" with each person, we found out about each others family, I wanted to make it a "personal" thing. I didn't want to send it out in one lump sum so to speak. I wanted each person to feel I was anwering their request personally. It was not to "fed my ego" as I was accused of. I like the personal touch. Others may see it differently, but I see it my way & that is okay with me. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello. Just wanted to add my two-cents worth to this thread. Sorry you have experienced the rudeness of some people. Don't let that get to you! For every nasty person out there, there are more than two nice ones. Just keep on being happy and spreading it. The world has enough nasty people in it already. And, yes, this is a place of fun, encouragement and sharing with some great people. Thanks to you all. And most of all, Happy, Happy Birthday!! jb


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dorothy :-D


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG!! I logged on to "free patterns" out of curiosity and was hit face-on with the biggest 'pity party' ever to hit the Forum! I don't know what else to call it. I have no dog in this fight, so I will just say that it was another incident where a gesture of help was mis-understood, and as occasionally happens , it snow-balled out of control. I was there (only following the posts) and felt very sad for both and was praying they would shake hands and be friends again. I will not read 15 pages. I read 2 and it's just too sad. Hildy


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Dorothy, What fabulous work you do! You are a real pro, and so very generous with sharing your pictures and patterns. I think anyone who would be so crass as to be rude to you should be banned from the forum. This is meant to be friendly and encouraging, and rudeness should not be permitted. I say we blacklist anyone who dares to be critical or rude.


I'M in ! :hunf:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

wisey said:


> This is what was sent to Dorothy by the member that has hurt Dorothy's feelings
> 
> debdobalina wrote:
> Dorothy, there was nothing to click on for the second PDF download.
> ...


The person who said this mentioned an "ego trip?" She is surely one to cast such an aspersion! My goodness! And I thought that most discourteous behavior and speech originated with rebellious teen-agers these days!
Thank you for posting this for us to read.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> wisey said:
> 
> 
> > This is what was sent to Dorothy by the member that has hurt Dorothy's feelings
> ...


Mrs Mac.....this sure has caused a rucus today. I feel like most that this was totally uncalled for that was said and done to Dorthy. She is so kind hearted and wonderful and always compliments people on their pictures of their projects and is always there to give some kind of help with a question. I guess some people have not gotten out of the high school mode or even Jr. high mode and want to critical and rude to the good people.


----------



## pegnyberg12 (May 9, 2011)

I think you mistake overwhelming support for pitty. Dorothy deserves 100 pages of our support if we feel the need to give it to her!

I think if you can not say something nice Hildy then you should not say anything at all.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

pegnyberg12 said:


> I think you mistake overwhelming support for pitty. Dorothy deserves 100 pages of our support if we feel the need to give it to her!
> 
> I think if you can not say something nice Hildy then you should not say anything at all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

No one needs unkind words. Hopefully, you will see from all the previous messages that not everyone is like that.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

After reading all of these incouraging (sp) comments, I am hoping, that if there are any other persons on this form who get a kick out of being rude, that he/she will learn a lesson from all of the persons who only have good things to say to Dorothy. Norita


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> After reading all of these incouraging (sp) comments, I am hoping, that if there are any other persons on this form who get a kick out of being rude, that he/she will learn a lesson from all of the persons who only have good things to say to Dorothy. Norita


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't read all the posts, but it saddens me when people say unnecessary things. That's one of the things I liked about this forum was there was very little back biting. I appreciate any help someone gives me and make it a policy - if I can't say something nice, I won't say anthing at all. It's gonna happen but lets hope not often. Keep doing what makes you happy and have a happy birthday.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry you have been hurt Dorothy. May you be rewarded for all of your kindnesses. Hope you had a lovely birthday and you can remember how much the other people appreciate you.
I am a firm believer, that, what we give out, comes right back to us again and you give out good. Take care of yourself. Catty. xxxxxx


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree, bon camp. That person is really "sick" to have posted such a mean and crude posting to someone who has done nothing but be kind and thoughtful to others!


----------



## mtn meme (Feb 17, 2011)

This makes me so very, very sad.
You've been a generous person.
People who are rude and mean are always a minority but their words are hurtful nonetheless.
I pray for a lighter heart for you.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jberg said:


> Hello. Just wanted to add my two-cents worth to this thread. Sorry you have experienced the rudeness of some people. Don't let that get to you! For every nasty person out there, there are more than two nice ones. Just keep on being happy and spreading it. The world has enough nasty people in it already. And, yes, this is a place of fun, encouragement and sharing with some great people. Thanks to you all. And most of all, Happy, Happy Birthday!! jb


I second what Jberg wrote. Remember, there's always a bad apple in the bunch. Don't let that bad apple influence you, when there are so many of us in this forum that appreciate you. Just look at all the pages (17 pages!) of postings your comment generated. We love you, sweetie!!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

why cant those kinda people be reported and not allowed back in this web site.. they do not belong here or anywhere.. i agree they r jealous because they r horrible people and u r so kind and generous.. happy b-day!! we all luv u..


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

That is terrible, how could people be nasty about knitting? Try not to think about it, they are not worth it. HELLO FROM BROOKLYN, NY Happy July 4th


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dorothy,
When we are in the work force sometimes we have to put up with back stabers or rude co-workers. But since you are retired. We can pick and choice who we want to be with. It's not good for our health to leave others get the best of us. Especially when you are giving out of the goodness of your heart and sharing your talents. Whatever your choice is I Thank You for the patterns you sent me. It is our lost because of one Bad Apple. Enjoy your Birthday and surround herself with postive and loveable people.


----------



## kdlou (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so sorry that people have to be so rude to someone who is so generous. I will miss the free patterns. I understand not wanting the abuse. Happy knitting and birthday
K


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Dorothy, we want you to show us your projects even if you don't give out the patterns,we enjoy looking at your beautiful knitting and talking to you. Don't let the little buggers get you down! Hugs to you have a Happy Birthday kathy


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

How very sad. I am so sorry to hear that people have been rude to you. God bless you, and please do not leave us.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dorothy I agree with tamarque you should let the administration know the ones who were rude. They truly don't belong here!


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

Although I never requested any of your patterns, I still believe anyone who would ask for something from someone should do so with kindness and humility. I am truly sorry you were hurt by so many thoughtless people. I hope you have a fantastic birthday and continue to know the rude people are usually people lacking something within. Because to give is love in action. To be rude and hurtful in anything but love in action.

kabedew


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope everyone will forgive me for saying unkind words to those who said unkind words, but I'm not a bit sorry. Pity party, yes. It's pitiful that anyone was rude about some kind person offering free patterns and not responding quickly enough to satisfy their being demanded right and left. How dare they? :thumbdown: I hate emoticons but this is sure the place for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to pegnyberg and sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

God has been gracious to all who believe in Him. He would not be pleased if we were unkind to those who have been blessed by others generosity. 99% of friends here are kind and helpful. Dorothy don't give in to rude people.


----------



## innergoddess (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi

I have only just this minute joined knitting paradise and I was very upset that someone could be so misused and insulted on what I would have thought was a friendly relaxing site. I do not know what has gone on but I feel for you and just to let you know that the person or persons upsetting you are in a minority and not worth giving another second's thought to and I'm sure all your patterns and blogs have been very helpful and useful to nearly everyone.

God bless you.

Christine


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Dear Dorothy, I had not read that thread, I guess, but I want to say that it's a real shame that you were so mistreated.
> I'm rather new here and I thought how nice everyone seems to be, except a couple of nasty remarks were made about the way I chose to (deliberately) spell my user name, like I don't know how to spell. It has made me cautious about engaging very much in conversations.
> Some people are so lacking self esteem that they can only feel good by trying to tear others down, and I guess that's just the way the world turns.
> I hope you will take heart and still be able to enjoy this site.
> ...


Generally people at this site are very nice. But I have been shocked on occasion at the way some respond. I think that in "real" life they must be very unpleasant people.


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so sad to hear that? There is no excuse for cruel people. NO one deserves to have to go through that. Please keep coming back here. Have a better week and safe and happy 4th.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, Norma Jene, "Politeness" is a word, and a habit sadly lacking these days. Even simple "please" and "thank you" is missing from everyday communication. Kids can only reflect what their parents demonstrate for them!


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

That is why I FULLY REINFORCE MANNERS at my home. It is a must and I am hurt when my 17 y/o refuses to apologize.
It hurts so bad and the doer goes on like nothing happened. We can't be dumped on.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, I am SO sorry to hear that anyone has been rude to you. There is just no excuse for being mean to you when all you wanted to do was be kind. Just know that there are SO many of us here that love and appreciate you and your work. I am just a beginning knitter and have been so uplifted by this site so far. I hope the love of the majority can defeat the meanness of the few, and that you'll continue to be part of this community. Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

dianne Solinger said:


> Yes, Norma Jene, "Politeness" is a word, and a habit sadly lacking these days. Even simple "please" and "thank you" is missing from everyday communication. Kids can only reflect what their parents demonstrate for them!


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

Dorothy, Go and have a Happy Birthday? Enjoy and let God do his work and you go on with yours.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, I too received a harsh comment from one of the individuals who scolded you. I know how it feels! If I didn't like this forum so much I'd be tempted to leave--but I figure, why let someone else drive me away from what I so enjoy?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Dorothy, I too received a harsh comment from one of the individuals who scolded you. I know how it feels! If I didn't like this forum so much I'd be tempted to leave--but I figure, why let someone else drive me away from what I so enjoy?


Debdobalina I ahve had some rud comments also and some nasty answers to a couple of my questions where everyone was nice when they answered but a couple. I just blew it off and considered the source. I love this forum and it is going to have to taqke the monitor or adm. to kick me off and I don't see that happening since I try to show respect whe I reply to anything. As far as posting any photos of my projects I am a bit leary.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

As far as posting any photos of my projects I am a bit leary.[/quote]

Ditto! :roll:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

sam and gracieanne, why are you leary of posting photos of your projects? I've never heard any rude comments about photos of anyone's work. The problem is when people like what you posted so much they demand the pattern. Of course, this is almost always. The solution is to post a link to the pattern when you post the photo or say it's your own design and you don't have a pattern, that you made it up as you knitted. The link saves you from having to violate copyrights or gives access to free patterns. Any other requests you can ignore. Usually someone else will tell those who are insistent about patterns to check back to whatever page the link was posted on. You can also opt out of receiving future messages on a thread so you don't see them. It's the 3rd link from the top in your email notification. Don't hesitate to use it.
Please, share your work. It's so inspiring to see what others have done. Don't let the few bad apples prevent you from a few bragging rights and something the rest of us will appreciate, with or without a pattern.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

Dorothy i didn't know your age untill tonight i admire all your work you are an inspiration there is no excuese for ignorance. Happy Birthday and hope you enjoyed your day.
Bam


----------



## wandajoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Dorothy,
Please ignore those few bad apples that say mean things or try to do other bad things on this site. I can't believe they would be so rude about how long it would take you to reply to their request for a pattern. Do they think you stay glued to your PC twenty-four hours a day? When and if you send them a copy of a pattern is up to you. Like my Dad use to say "beggars can't be choosers". And you know what Dorothy? Whether they have the pattern or not, their knitted items will not look like yours. You are a superior artist. Your work is perfect. Everything you knit is beautiful and that's why everyone wants the pattern. But it isn't the pattern, it's the fine craftmanship!! May God bless you Ms. Dorothy!


----------



## Mary Ross (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Dorothy
i am new here and just started to knit again.. I know how someone can bad mouth people so easy... they rudeness makes if bad for all of us.... could you help me with a stitch that i haven`t been able to figure out..


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

Have been away from the forum for a while and just read your very sad news  God bless you greatly for being such a darling - you deserve to be hugged, loved and lots of cups of tea or coffee and given lotzzzzzzzzzzz of T.L.C. to make up for such people - they must have terrible personal lives to be so bitter.
Thank you for all you have shared with us - we love you and just keep focusing on all those who appreciate and care for you.
May He send you an Angel in one way or another, every day, to cheer your heart. xx


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary E.
Thanks for the pep talk and the kind words. I think I am just intimidated a bit by the "heavy hitters".
I'll be brave and post something soon.
Again, thanks for your being so encouraging.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:lol: i hope all her stitches fall off :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are very wounding words and I'd have felt just the same as Dorothy. 
As for those who are unable to distinguish between a 'pity party' and genuine support for Dorothy and also for the forum as we know and love it,they are at an advantage because none of us wish to reply in kind. We still have our opinions, but we want to keep the forum as friendly and generous as ever. 
I would have been fearful of showing my work before, but NOT NOW. Now I can see who really makes up the forum, all those thoughtful funny and interesting people whose understanding comments I've been reading!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Dorothy, I have been following this post all day and there are so many people out here on the web that love you for who you are and your lovely work as well. Don't give up on us and the best way to get back at those who hurt your feelings is to continue being nice. My mom always said that when someone is mean just be nice that will get to them more than if you retailiate against them. It always worked for me. So you keep on inspiring us with you knowledge and expertise and the rest of those who have bad things to say cause you are better than they are. Love ya.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

mcguire said:


> Rosa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dorothy ,
> ...


politeness is definitely a very good word. you just don't see it used very often. :-(


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

jmarcus276 said:


> Dorothy, I am sorry to hear you were treated so shamefully, please dont let people like that rule your life. When you stop doing something you enjoy because of some one else you are giving them control and they dont have that right. You are a lovely person with a good heart thatthat


Very true. Don't let these women color your outlook. For every one that is rude, there are 100 who are gentle, kind and generous on this site.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Dear Dorothy!!
Wish you had a good birthday!! sorry to know about people from this site could do this, we all like to knit and show and help each other with all our expereince and would like to continue this art forever, myself and few of my friends at work we all wait to see what you have put on the site, please don't stop just because of these bad apples, they are bitter and not worthy, please continue and let us see your new projects, keep your spirits up!
God bless you from Down under -Australia. CHEER UP.


----------



## innergoddess (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to say - what an absolutely beautiful dog!!

Christine


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Dorothy I think the overwhelming support for you is absolutely testament to how highly regarded you are and might I suggest you try to ignore those who are brash or unkind I would further support those who suggest that abusers are blocked from the site we should have a method of reporting abuse as many other sites do but not being a techie I have o idea how to suggest such a thing Sue


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Those are very wounding words and I'd have felt just the same as Dorothy.


What words? Does anyone know what was actually said :?:

Just curious what all the fuss is about...

I agree that the proper way to handle this would be to complain to the Admin. about it. He is the only one who can actually do anything about one member abusing another.


----------



## wisey (May 10, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Those are very wounding words and I'd have felt just the same as Dorothy.
> ...


This is what was sent to Dorothy by the member that has hurt Dorothy's feelings

debdobalina wrote:
Dorothy, there was nothing to click on for the second PDF download.

Hi Deb, I didn't send the downloads, another member took it upon his/herself to do that. I did send a PM to this person & told her/him I was not happy that he/she did this without my knowing. I was not nasty about it, I wanted her to know the joy I got out of sending the patterns, finding out about each other's families etc. I received so many blessings from each and every person who requested a pattern from me. Below please read the reply I got from the person responsible for the "fixing" of my patterns.

Quote " I can't say that I apologize for trying to make it a little easier for others to download your material in a single, readable file--rather than your 16 separate, blurry files, which they would then need to try to assemble into some sensible file. In fact, I've had many express their appreciation.
I do however, apologize to you for interfering in what appears to be your little ego trip by having people repeatedly post request (half of which you tend to ignore), just to see how many "hits" you can generate. Personally, I don't have time for that nonsense, and therefore am leaving this forum.

Blessings to you--I think you need all you can get. Unquote"

I am devastated by this person's comments. Blessings, Dorothy

There has been other members that have upset her too.  Cheers Gina


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that knitters would do this to you. I have never ever met a rude and inconsiderate one...but I guess times have changed and manners are becoming a thing of the past. In my place of employment I come across many rude people and just because their lives are miserable they want others to not be happy or enjoy life. Maybe this is why they are miserable, because misery begets a miserable attitude towards them...and the circle continues. Best wishes........don't let those very unhappy people make you miserable. There are still a few good people out there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Dear Dorothy, I had not read that thread, I guess, but I want to say that it's a real shame that you were so mistreated.
> I'm rather new here and I thought how nice everyone seems to be, except a couple of nasty remarks were made about the way I chose to (deliberately) spell my user name, like I don't know how to spell. It has made me cautious about engaging very much in conversations.
> Some people are so lacking self esteem that they can only feel good by trying to tear others down, and I guess that's just the way the world turns.
> I hope you will take heart and still be able to enjoy this site.
> ...


I love your name,it's so cute,and goes with your chix.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I thought I had read this whole thread but somehow missed that... I did notice that Dorothy stated she was eager to share a pattern and then days and days went by where those who asked were not sent the pattern, while Dorothy continued to post in the thread. 

I just want to say that when you say you are going to send out patterns to all who ask, you really should expect the feeding frenzy that will result. And also the anger and frustration when the pattern is not delivered.

True, no one should have been abusive, but the whole situation could have been avoided if a) the pattern was not offered but rather linked to, and b)the offer was kept in a timely manner. 

I won't even ask if this is a pattern that can legally be distributed. If it was free online, then a link should have sufficed. If it's something that she had to copy or scan into her computer, it's most likely a copyrighted pattern that should not have been redistributed in the first place.

I really wish the board administration would take a heavier hand in this activity, to keep these kinds of problems from happening over and over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dorothy, always remember little minds make little people. In other words, we do not think much of her. and if true we all are glad she left. 

""HAPPY BIRTHDAY"" belated.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> sam and gracieanne, why are you leary of posting photos of your projects? I've never heard any rude comments about photos of anyone's work. The problem is when people like what you posted so much they demand the pattern. Of course, this is almost always. The solution is to post a link to the pattern when you post the photo or say it's your own design and you don't have a pattern, that you made it up as you knitted. The link saves you from having to violate copyrights or gives access to free patterns. Any other requests you can ignore. Usually someone else will tell those who are insistent about patterns to check back to whatever page the link was posted on. You can also opt out of receiving future messages on a thread so you don't see them. It's the 3rd link from the top in your email notification. Don't hesitate to use it.
> Please, share your work. It's so inspiring to see what others have done. Don't let the few bad apples prevent you from a few bragging rights and something the rest of us will appreciate, with or without a pattern.


Well said. I post my work and enjoy comments. We take pride in what we do and this forum is a great place for sharing.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG...you nasty human being...what is your problem? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Dear Dorothy, I had not read that thread, I guess, but I want to say that it's a real shame that you were so mistreated.
> I'm rather new here and I thought how nice everyone seems to be, except a couple of nasty remarks were made about the way I chose to (deliberately) spell my user name, like I don't know how to spell. It has made me cautious about engaging very much in conversations.
> Some people are so lacking self esteem that they can only feel good by trying to tear others down, and I guess that's just the way the world turns.
> I hope you will take heart and still be able to enjoy this site.
> ...


Totally agree with you, Nitchik, and I love your user name. Can't believe some were so petty to comment on it.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Helo Dorothy
I did not read what was said to you I know
people can be very unkind. It seems that you have been very generous with people and the ones concerned with this should
be ashamed of themselvs in the future if you do want to share your patterns just put it on for all to print who
want it less hastle for you i feel so sorry for the hurt
that you have had god bless you susie cue


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Please keep showing us your work, I love seeing them. I hope that cruel person never gets on this site again!!!!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Dorothy, you are so special.........Blessings Sarah


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Dorothy!!!
I am completely shocked. First, I don't think that I can put in correct words what I am feeling (English is my second language). And second, after reading all 20 pages of this post there is not much to add. Since I joined this forum, I always admired your talent and kindness, you were an inspiration to me. I have enjoyed exchanging e-mails with you. And thank you again for the patterns you sent me.
It is beyond my understanding that somebody could be rude to you, especially in this group of people. We are all here to share our passion, our hobby, to help and encourage each other. I strongly believe that there are more good people, than bad. So, let's not give them the power. I agree that those people should be banned from this site forever... 
Wishing you a Happy Birthday and all the best!!! Please don't give up being the part of our forum!!!
Hugs,
Helen


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dorothy, You must have been swamped with knitters wanting your patterns. I kinda of see your point you wanted to meet the knitters that you were sharing your lovely patterns with. Can you roughly guess how many personal messages were sent? So far you received 20 pages on this post and I'm sure their is more coming. You are a Very Much Loved Knitter on this site it would be a Great Lost without You.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is getting really ugly, so I'm locking the topic. Please be nice to each other.


----------

